# Norwegian Engineering Degree



## habhed (Apr 8, 2015)

Hello everyone

With a bachelor degree in civil engineering from a Norwegian university can you work as a certified engineer in Australia? 

what is the process to certify your degree and your skill? 

Regards


----------



## GBP (Jun 1, 2013)

https://www.engineersaustralia.org.au/


----------



## mathewjoy (Mar 31, 2015)

Best time for civil engineers to move out.


----------

